# Night Coos/Moans & Wattle Color



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I posted part of this question under another thread, but thought I should re-post it under a new thread and title to be more clear.

First question is about night coos/moans. George, a pij I rescued about a month ago or so, has recently become a little more vocal since becoming healthy. However, most of his sounds come at night, from 1-5 a.m. He tends to make a low sound that is something between a low coo and a moan. His cage is in the room where I sleep, so I usually speak softly to him, asking if anything is wrong or giving him a soft "shhh." He's quiet for awhile, then will start cooing/moaning again. I've checked him a few times, and do not see anything out of the ordinary with him. Just wondering if this behavior is normal -- perhaps he likes "chatting" back and forth with me at 3 a.m.  -- or if the sounds are a sign of something.

Second is about wattle color. I seem to recall that one indicator of a pigeon's health status, including potential respiratory problems, is the color of the wattle on the beak. The whiter the wattle, the more healthy the bird. Pete, my hen, has a bright white wattle, which is consistent w/ my vet's proclamation that she is one of the healthiest birds he's ever examined. George's wattle, on the other hand, is white w/ a little dirty brown at the edge. I've had the vet check George for respiratory problems during every visit, and the vet says that George's lungs and breathing sound fine. Also, I've never heard George labor in breathing or show any signs of respiratory problems. I've tried to clean the wattle w/ a damp paper towel. So my question is -- absent any physical signs of a problem, should I be concerned about a slightly dirty wattle?

As always, any thoughts on these would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> I posted part of this question under another thread, but thought I should re-post it under a new thread and title to be more clear.
> 
> First question is about night coos/moans. George, a pij I rescued about a month ago or so, has recently become a little more vocal since becoming healthy. However, most of his sounds come at night, from 1-5 a.m. He tends to make a low sound that is something between a low coo and a moan. His cage is in the room where I sleep, so I usually speak softly to him, asking if anything is wrong or giving him a soft "shhh." He's quiet for awhile, then will start cooing/moaning again. I've checked him a few times, and do not see anything out of the ordinary with him. Just wondering if this behavior is normal -- perhaps he likes "chatting" back and forth with me at 3 a.m.  -- or if the sounds are a sign of something.
> 
> ...



You should stand in our back yard about 5:00 AM (that's when I'm up LOL) and hear the noise. There's about 25 or more cock birds "moaning and cooing". It's quite a racket but I love hearing it. It's just something they do. Not sure why since it's dark and they can't see who or what they are "talking" to. LOL When we moved here from MI a few years ago, we brought 16 birds with us. 8 cocks and 8 hens. I snuck them into the motel room because it was almost 100 degrees outside. They kept us up most of the night and I was afraid that some of the other patrons would hear them and call the law!!! LOL But no one did and we got away with it. 
As far as the wattle, yes it should be white, but you will get the occasional bird, usually the red ones, with a wattle that is just slightly off color. If your bird appears healthy and the vet says he's ok, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Derrick -

Sounds to me like your male is feeling lonesome for a lady pigeon. Themoaning/crooning type of call usually indicates "I have a good nesting place here - I'd like one of you females out there to take a look".

As for the wattle, well, if your vet is happy with George's respiratory system, it is just possible that it could be stained from some exterior source - even food, if he buries his beak in it. I'd say keep an eye open for any signs of nasal and/or optical discharge, though. If he seems to be free of any such signs, and appears otherwise fit and well then, personally, I'd not be too concerned for now.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick,

I had to laugh when I read about the coos and moaning, sounds like the males in my coop! Isn't it wonderful that he is feeling better. My birds will start up at 4:30 o'clock in the morning when my husband turns on the kitchen light. 

Make sure he is in the dark if he is too noisy for you, that usually calms them.

The white wattle can be whitened with a healthy dose of garlic on a daily basis. Garlic is good for many things and it might just take care of any other problems George may have, as it builds the immune system. Do you have any garlic caps that you use for Pete? Please don't hesitate giving that to George as it is one of the most important products to use for rehabbing any pigeon.

If you would like me to get you some Alli-supreme let me kow, you can e-mail me.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

dekebrent said:


> I posted part of this question under another thread, but thought I should re-post it under a new thread and title to be more clear.
> 
> First question is about night coos/moans. George, a pij I rescued about a month ago or so, has recently become a little more vocal since becoming healthy. However, most of his sounds come at night, from 1-5 a.m. He tends to make a low sound that is something between a low coo and a moan. His cage is in the room where I sleep, so I usually speak softly to him, asking if anything is wrong or giving him a soft "shhh." He's quiet for awhile, then will start cooing/moaning again. I've checked him a few times, and do not see anything out of the ordinary with him. Just wondering if this behavior is normal -- perhaps he likes "chatting" back and forth with me at 3 a.m.  -- or if the sounds are a sign of something.


that's very cute how you chat to him softly and shhhush him,

another problem why I cant have a pigeon is becuase they are loud birds, when they coo it can be heard easily, especially when they keep cooing, and it means it would disturb my family's sleep

we were woken sometimes by pigeons who went on the balcony and cooed in the early morning


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks very much for the prompt responses. I felt like George was fine, just chatting with me, and pining for my hen Pete, who is in the main room. George will join her there soon enough. It was good to hear from you all that the moaning/cooing is just chatter. 

Lovebirds -- I feed a feral flock of about 40 in my backyard every morning, and you are right -- the sounds of the morning "conversation" are quite loud. Like you, I love hearing them.

John D -- Hah! When the time is right, I will be moving George into a very large cage -- approx. 6' high and 6' wide. I'm going to put him into the cage first, where I am sure he will begin trying to woo my hen Pete, who free flies around the room, into the cage with him.

Treesa -- Thanks for the garlic advice. I have not used garlic regularly with Pete, I'm ashamed to say. I gave it to her for awhile last year, but she did not drink her water when I put a clove in, plus I came home a couple of times to a bunch of ants crawling on her water dish (threw the dish away immediately). What other methods could you suggest for giving garlic to a pij? Spread some garlic from a capsule on George's food, perhaps?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> Treesa -- Thanks for the garlic advice. I have not used garlic regularly with Pete, I'm ashamed to say. I gave it to her for awhile last year, but she did not drink her water when I put a clove in, plus I came home a couple of times to a bunch of ants crawling on her water dish (threw the dish away immediately). What other methods could you suggest for giving garlic to a pij? Spread some garlic from a capsule on George's food, perhaps?



I don't recommend using garlic water indoors as it does stink up and usually the birds won't drink it if it is too strong, there is no benefit in that. You probably didn't notice any remarkable improvement then.

I use the NOW brand capsules out in the coop for particular needs, but I use the Alli-Supreme (same thing, better quality) indoors as it doesn't have the lingering smell. You will notice a big difference in the wattle after popping one of them down the throat each day. Ask Reti, she will tell you how wonderful it is, as she uses it in all her rehab.

Talk about white wattel, Skye has quite an overabundance of white wattle. Rosco did not have much of a white wattel when I got him, but it really whitened when using the alli-suprmeme, it is just a little tricky getting down the throat.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Treesa. I have to admit, I'm a little squeamish about trying to pop a capsule down George's throat -- he already gives me that "not again" look when I have to pull him out of his cage to change the towel lining daily  Can you give me some advice on the best way to pop the capsules down his throat? Is there an alternative method? I looked up the Alli-Supreme, good stuff. Should be available at a Whole Foods or other organic market nearby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*First question is about night coos/moans. George, a pij I rescued about a month ago or so, has recently become a little more vocal since becoming healthy. However, most of his sounds come at night, from 1-5 a.m. He tends to make a low sound that is something between a low coo and a moan. His cage is in the room where I sleep, so I usually speak softly to him, asking if anything is wrong or giving him a soft "shhh." He's quiet for awhile, then will start cooing/moaning again. I've checked him a few times, and do not see anything out of the ordinary with him. Just wondering if this behavior is normal -- perhaps he likes "chatting" back and forth with me at 3 a.m.  -- or if the sounds are a sign of something.*

LOL...oh boy, can I relate, Derrick! Squeaks' cage is next to my bed and he, too will sometimes make coos and moans during the night and louder toward early morning. When I'm on the computer late at night and turn it off, there is a musical sound that he always coos back to! So funny!

When it's dawn and I'm not up, he will sometimes, IN ADDITION to the escalated cooing up and down the scale to indicate he wants attention, STOMP around in his cage. There is a flat perch and a large branch about an inch off the bottom tray. He will go from one area to the other STOMPING up and down! NO doubt what he means!  

At night, I keep his cage covered except for about half a foot on the front door. If he's not in "daddy" mode on his egg, he will sit behind the front door for the night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> Can you give me some advice on the best way to pop the capsules down his throat? Is there an alternative method?



Hi Derrick,


*Gently open beak with thumb and forefinger, (if he fights you it might be best to do the burrito wrap) wet the capsule in olive oil or soak in water. Put the capsule as far back in his throat up and behind the tongue. Gently push the capsule as far as it will go, allow George to swallow, and rub under the beak in downward motion. 

The capsule is large but it is a vegetable coating so it will fall apart quickly. This product is from Healthline's Premier Products and has been approved for pigeon use. It is now called Allicidin Complex. You cannot buy it at Whole Foods but perhaps you can find something comparable, just make sure it is safe for pigeon.

The only alternative I can think of is to open it up and sprinkle on the seed, but that might turn them off to their food.*


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

dekebrent you should come to my house and watch my brother and i fly four different kind of breeds at the same time lol


----------

